# FS240 vs. FS310?



## AxeAndAnvil (Aug 19, 2017)

This is my first post on the forum, I love it, and I'm proud to be here!

I'm looking at picking up a new Stihl trimmer/brushcutter, and wanted opinions on which of these two machines would be the better buy. They are at the top of my budget, or I would totally go for the FS460. The 310 is 4-stroke, which doesn't really bother me, and I think the 240 is 2-stroke, and appears to be slightly more powerful and very slightly lighter. I've read of at least one person claiming the gearbox is more robust on the 310, which is VERY appealing, and the anti-vibration feature on the 310 sounds VERY, VERY appealing...

We live on the family "farm" with over 100 acres of hardwood timber, and this machine will get used extensively for clearing shooting lanes, limbing trees, clearing fencerows, etc, in addition to heavy grass and weed clearing/trimming.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 19, 2017)

A lot of folks overlook the torque that comes along with a 4mix so the 310 would be my choice. Often they get it and complain when the topend seems different because it will have a limiter on the coil. When I first got my 130, I thought something was wrong and soon found it there was nothing wrong.

I would have them check the valve clearance in front of you before walking out the door and then after [emoji817] hours. You will be happy.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 19, 2017)

If I recall correctly, the FS310 is just a dolled up FS130. It may have more antivibe, I am not sure. I have an FS240 and it does get the job done but is no barn burner when it comes to power vs the 130. If I had it to do over, I might get the 130 instead.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 19, 2017)

Love my 130


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 20, 2017)

The FS 310/311 now has the better 4 point anti vibration system, because it`s a professional clearing saw. It also comes with the 4 Mix engine like the FS 130 has. The FS 240 has a 2 Mix (2 stroke stratified scavening engine) which some people prefer over the 4 Mix engine, and the FS 240 has only a 1 point antivabration system installed between the powerhead and the drive tube. So if you are sensitive to vibrations, I would go for the professional anti vibration system.


----------

